# Ebooks



## claredoc (Aug 24, 2011)

What's the best site to use to download ebooks to a kindle. Don't have if yet, but friend us bringing it when she comes to visit me from UK. 

Any advice appreciated


----------



## Jumeirah Jim (Jan 24, 2011)

If you get a kindle then you have a choice of amazon or amazon. 

Still like my kindle and find it cheaper than buying books here plus more selection of what I want than most book stores here.


----------



## Miss Maha (Jun 8, 2010)

Ebook from Google


----------



## comicsonic (May 8, 2011)

You can also download Project Gutenburg stuff and transfer it by PC to the Kindle. Loads and loads of out of copyright stuff for free. I think there were 30,000+ titles at last count, fairly old but a good place to pick up some classics.


----------



## claredoc (Aug 24, 2011)

Can you download all titles from amazon? I'm happy to use but after buying kindle, heard a few people saying that it's not the easiest to download books here? 

Ta


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Most the classics are free on amazon anyhow. No need to go to a seperate site and download to your computer, then to your kindle. As long as you have a wifi connection, the books download automatically and is simple. I do not have a 3g Kindle but know a couple with two and they work fine downloading through the 3g system.


----------



## cerebral (Oct 22, 2011)

claredoc said:


> What's the best site to use to download ebooks to a kindle. Don't have if yet, but friend us bringing it when she comes to visit me from UK.
> 
> Any advice appreciated



Hey, Claredoc !

It's very hard to find e-books for the Kindle as there are formatting issues involved as well as most of them are DRM-protected, which, in simple English, means that you wouldn't be able to read them on your Kindle. 

I'm an avid reader and I have all sorts of e-books that you might be interested in. 

What kind of books are you into ?


----------



## indoMLA (Feb 6, 2011)

Wow, a lot of negative stuff being said about the Kindle and its format.... But, I really don't know what are you guys talking about as I have a Kindle and I download eBooks from all over the Internet for it and frequently.

Of course the best place to get an eBook for the Kindle is Amazon, but that doesn't mean that you have to use just Amazon. Remember the Kindle supports .pdf, so these books can be placed on the Kindle as well. 

To the OP, seriously just type in the book title you want with .mobi extension within Google and a list of sites will show up, your call on which site to use. I have used piratebay for a lot of books. 

It will also help if you get this eBook management software called Calibre  as it will also convert books for you if it knows the Kindle (or any other eReader) won't support the format. The guy created it is a genius as put a lot of work into it and then he is giving it away for free.


----------



## ccr (Jun 20, 2010)

indoMLA said:


> ...I have used piratebay for a lot of books...


Let's not "promote" piracy, please - if I understood the name of the site is relating to the content.


----------

